# How to find the file system in use?



## olav (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a server with 11 harddisks. One of them has a ntfs partition. I want to find out what disk this is. In Ubuntu I could just type fdisk -l and it would return all disks with all information about partitions and file systems. What is the equivalent in the FreeBSD world?

I've tried bsdlabel, but it only returned information from the boot disk.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 23, 2010)

```
for I in /dev/ad* /dev/da*; do echo $I; fdisk $I | grep sysid; echo ----; done
```


----------



## olav (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you! 

I got this:

```
/dev/ad0
sysid 253 (0xfd),(unknown)
----
/dev/ad0s1
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad10
sysid 253 (0xfd),(unknown)
----
/dev/ad10s1
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad12
sysid 66 (0x42),(SFS or Linux swap (sharing disk with DRDOS))
----
/dev/ad12s1
sysid 79 (0x4f),(QNX 4.2 Tertiary)
sysid 115 (0x73),(unknown)
sysid 43 (0x2b),(unknown)
sysid 97 (0x61),(SpeedStor)
----
/dev/ad14
sysid 253 (0xfd),(unknown)
----
/dev/ad14s1
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad16
sysid 253 (0xfd),(unknown)
----
/dev/ad16s1
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad18
sysid 253 (0xfd),(unknown)
----
/dev/ad18s1
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad22
sysid 253 (0xfd),(unknown)
----
/dev/ad22s1
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad3
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad3s1
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad3s1a
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad3s1b
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad3s1d
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad3s1e
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad3s1f
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad4
sysid 253 (0xfd),(unknown)
----
/dev/ad4s1
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad6
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
----
/dev/ad8
sysid 253 (0xfd),(unknown)
----
/dev/ad8s1
fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
```

Could it be the ad12 ?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe, if it's a Windows 2000 dynamic disk.


----------



## olav (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, I got it to work with `mount_ntfs /dev/ad12s1 /home/olav/ntfs/`
Im still trying to with `mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ad12s1 /home/olav/ntfs/` not sure why it says operation not supported by device. But read only is good enough for me in this case.
Thanks for your help


----------



## vermaden (Apr 24, 2010)

@olav

The ntfs-3g worked very good for me on FreeBSD, but I needed to use -o force,something_else to make it work good all the time, check ntfs-3g documentation for details.


----------

